# Can we?



## bigpmcd (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a pessimistic question to ask, can I really get 100% better? can we all? There is so much negativity going on the boards







I know it's so hard with dp but still, there is only hope surely?


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes, you can. I met a lady at my church who had dp for a year and is now completely "normal" again. She overcame it with Effexor and counseling. I myself have also been in and out of dp once before. I only went back into it because I hadn't dealt with the issues that caused it in the first place. You can and you will get better and when you do, everything comes back. You are the person that you were before dp. Your memories and sense of self come back. You can feel and experience life. It all comes back just as it was before.


----------



## bigpmcd (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks Tiny you made me smile, I just want to see a light in this tunnel somewhere.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

For real.


----------



## Misia (Nov 1, 2009)

The depersonalization and derealization can go away. The brain fog can go away. However, our brains predisposed to handling stress like this. It really depends on you.

I'm a slightly nervous person, and I have social anxiety disorder. I relapse when I'm going through a tough time. Anxiety, stress...it isn't easy to cure. Depersonalization needs only a very low level of anxiety to be.

The nice thing is, once you recover, you'll simply _know_ you've recovered. How? You forget what depersonalization feels like, and you won't give a damn about it anymore. You won't understand how it is to feel depersonalized. Everyone can achieve this feeling.


----------



## coeus (Jan 11, 2010)

Misia said:


> The depersonalization and derealization can go away. The brain fog can go away. However, our brains predisposed to handling stress like this. It really depends on you.
> 
> I'm a slightly nervous person, and I have social anxiety disorder. I relapse when I'm going through a tough time. Anxiety, stress...it isn't easy to cure. Depersonalization needs only a very low level of anxiety to be.
> 
> The nice thing is, once you recover, you'll simply _know_ you've recovered. How? You forget what depersonalization feels like, and you won't give a damn about it anymore. You won't understand how it is to feel depersonalized. Everyone can achieve this feeling.


This coming from a person who approximately experienced DP/DR for only about a week. Nonetheless, good advice. However, I simply cannot reconcile your advice with the short-lived extent of your DP/DR bout. I'm only assuming this based on the timing of your posting history.

Don't get me wrong - positive thinking and understanding is a must but there is something unsettling about a person who had only encountered DP/DR for a week giving advice to someone who may have experienced it for months/years. Maybe it's just me.

Hey, the helpful sentiment is there but the person's DP/DR background to it makes me feel a little suspicious about the simplicity of the advice. tinyfairypeople (from what I've read) is someone who has dealt with this heinous condition/state for a long time and I think the advice given is well deserved and proportionate. See the comparison?

And if I assumed wrong about your DP/DR duration - well then, apologies in advance. But purely by the timing of your initial post of your story and recovery post, it calculates to be only a week.

Oh well, any advice is good advice I suppose.

Flame time.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

i've never understood this line of thinking. maybe it's just me but, from the very beginning i knew i would recover. i just didn't know when. keep your chin up guys, because you will get better, and it will help you get better.


----------



## bigpmcd (Nov 16, 2009)

I suppose if you think you never will get better, it is really holding you back, I think I need to KNOW I can. One other thing, it is strange how you don't have dp/dr for a few minutes if your really interested in something else, does this not show it is all thought habits?

Cheers


----------



## coeus (Jan 11, 2010)

bigpmcd said:


> I suppose if you think you never will get better, it is really holding you back, I think I need to KNOW I can. One other thing, it is strange how you don't have dp/dr for a few minutes if your really interested in something else, does this not show it is all thought habits?
> 
> Cheers


True. Perhaps, distraction is key amongst the many other things that's important for recovery.


----------



## Misia (Nov 1, 2009)

coeus said:


> This coming from a person who approximately experienced DP/DR for only about a week. Nonetheless, good advice. However, I simply cannot reconcile your advice with the short-lived extent of your DP/DR bout. I'm only assuming this based on the timing of your posting history.
> 
> Don't get me wrong - positive thinking and understanding is a must but there is something unsettling about a person who had only encountered DP/DR for a week giving advice to someone who may have experienced it for months/years. Maybe it's just me.
> 
> ...


I had it for about 3 1/2 months. If I look back on what kind of person I was, leading up to when my dp started I can see that it is a learned command. I was becoming increasingly obsessive over psychoactive drugs, philosophy, anything to do with how the brain works. I set myself up for it, but it wasn't my fault. When I was 13 I was prescribed Singulair, which gave me troubling mental side effects for 5 months, occasionally dp. Back then I thought dp was cool as hell, it didn't happen very often because I didn't fear it. I accepted it.

It's very simple, once you're well, you think "how didn't I get out of this sooner?!". I know this doesn't help much. Just know that recovery is entirely possible.


----------

